
Neo-nomads transform a laptop, cell phone and coffeehouse into their office - farmer
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/03/11/MNGKKOCBA645.DTL
======
chris_l
How on earth can they concentrate on their work in a cafe?

~~~
lupin_sansei
Exactly. If you can't afford office space why not do your programming in a
university library? Lot's of good reference materials at hand and places to
hang out too.

